# Armenian: Pronunciation of Hrachuhi



## Ben Jamin

Hello,
I would like to know how to pronounce the first name of the fantastic Armenian opera singer Hrachuhi Bassenz.


----------



## jazyk

Until you get a better answer: It seems to be /hraʧʰu'hi/. As Bassenz was easier to transliterate into Armenian, I looked that up and found Hrachuhi in Armenian. The Romanized ch seems to correspond to ʧʰ. The stress seems to be on the last syllable based on this.

Disclaimer: I don't know the first thing about Armenian.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thank you!


----------



## AniwaR

Native Eastern Armenian speaker here. I recorded it for you.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thank you very much!


----------

